# Mule Deer Eye Candy



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Here are a couple of pictures of a buck that I got tonight just before dark. If he stays where he is for the next 2 1/2 weeks he should be OK. 

This is about 2 miles from my home.


----------



## UtahMountainMan (Jul 20, 2010)

That's a dang nice buck


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

What a tank!


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Saw the first photo and thought "So what!? Just another buck."

Saw the second photo and thought "Where did I set my rifle!?"


----------



## dadams41 (Jul 9, 2013)

KineKilla said:


> Saw the first photo and thought "So what!? Just another buck."
> 
> Saw the second photo and thought "Where did I set my rifle!?"


My thoughts exactly. The first pic doesn't give it justice


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

When I first looked at him I couldn't believe his size. Then I had to get into a position to take the photos. All this just minutes before it was too dark to even think of taking a picture. I got those two and he started to follow a doe through a patch of sagebrush but by then it was too dark to take any more. 

I watched a buck that was quite possibly his father 4 years ago. That buck was a little bit wider than this one but he was a lot smarter. He never left the cover of the trees to go out into the open where you could get a real good look at him. 

This was all during a hunting season here in Colorado. There were a couple of hunters looking for him but they were up high 2000' higher and he was down on the golf course.


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

So I am guessing that most hunters who hunt out of state here in Utah hunt in Wyoming?

Or Idaho?

Or Colorado?


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

When you look at that first pic. Check out his face compared to his neck and the rest of his body. Haha. What a TANK!!!


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Karl said:


> So I am guessing that most hunters who hunt out of state here in Utah hunt in Wyoming?
> 
> Or Idaho?
> 
> Or Colorado?


I believe Critter lives in Colorado....


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Kwalk3 said:


> I believe Critter lives in Colorado....


10-4

On the size of that buck, this unit grows them big in both body and antlers. I shot one 4 years ago that I thought was in full rut, his neck was so huge but he didn't stink. I tried to drag him a ways on 6" of snow and couldn't budge him. I am no lightweight, I'm 6'5 and 240 lbs and I ended up cutting this buck in half to get him to a tree to hang him in. I figured that he had to be 350 lbs+ field dressed. I got a lot of good eating meat off of that fella.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Wow - what an awesome buck!


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

Kwalk3 said:


> I believe Critter lives in Colorado....


Thanks @kwalk3.


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

Critter said:


> 10-4
> 
> On the size of that buck, this unit grows them big in both body and antlers. I shot one 4 years ago that I thought was in full rut, his neck was so huge but he didn't stink. I tried to drag him a ways on 6" of snow and couldn't budge him. I am no lightweight, I'm 6'5 and 240 lbs and I ended up cutting this buck in half to get him to a tree to hang him in. I figured that he had to be 350 lbs+ field dressed. I got a lot of good eating meat off of that fella.


Tagging this for future reference.

When I lived on the Far West Coast I would travel up to Oregon for deer and elk.

I had a lot of friends who went to Colorado. But that was a really long drive from there.

Good to know. Thanks.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

You need to start saving points. Right now unit 44 starts out around 12 or 13 points for a non resident and goes up from there. 4 years ago it took a non resident 18 points to draw a 4th season any weapon tag and I am sure that it has gone up since then.


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

Critter said:


> You need to start saving points. Right now unit 44 starts out around 12 or 13 points for a non resident and goes up from there. 4 years ago it took a non resident 18 points to draw a 4th season any weapon tag and I am sure that it has gone up since then.


Yup I figured that from listening to the others here. Thanks.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Critter said:


> You need to start saving points. Right now unit 44 starts out around 12 or 13 points for a non resident and goes up from there. 4 years ago it took a non resident 18 points to draw a 4th season any weapon tag and I am sure that it has gone up since then.


Good thought. I'm already regretting the fact that I didn't buy a deer point in CO last year. In my defense, I was broke while CO held onto all of my money for 2 months so they could give me a sheep point (and why they feel the need to do that is beyond me). I figured that one was probably a bit more time-sensitive.

Hoping to have my own deer hunting adventure in CO someday... some distant, distant day.


----------

